# Range Report Sig P320



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

Got to the range yesterday morning to shoot my P320 for the first time and I am very impressed, the trigger is excellent and accuracy is good. Thinking about starting IDPA and this may be the pistol I run. This was at 7 yards with the first couple of mags.


----------

